# Which cabinet would be better?



## raviTy (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I building a new PC and i have three options i'm considering:
1)Bitfenix Ronin.
2)Corsair Carbide 400r
3)CM N600

I would be fitting a Asus R9 280X or a HIS R9 280X (Deciding between those too!)
I would like to know which would be a better fit for cooling.
All suggestions welcome!
Thank you.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 21, 2014)

Without a doubt the 400R or a Phantom 410 if budget permits

- - - Updated - - -

Without a doubt the 400R or a Phantom 410 if budget permits


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 21, 2014)

Not sure of Ronin, you'll have to google it out. 

690 III has a good construction and a well made case. Not sure of N600, but google out for reviews. IMO, stick to 3 of these choices. You're getting all that you require with CM 690 III, I hope its the same with N600 and Ronin. Not a fan of Phantom series, but that's more of a preference. Honestly, Corsair's quality has degraded over the time. Not that I am saying not to buy that case, technically its good. But inspect the case before taking it out of the store.

Another case that you should take a look at, is Antec GX700. Good case, Good design. For a 4.2k, its far too brilliant.


----------



## raviTy (Mar 21, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Without a doubt the 400R or a Phantom 410 if budget permits
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Without a doubt the 400R or a Phantom 410 if budget permits



My first choice was Corsair 400r but then i came across Bitfenix Ronin and after some more research CM N600 was also added to my wish list.
Phantom 410 is too flashy for my liking.


----------



## raviTy (Mar 21, 2014)

The Sorcerer said:


> Not sure of Ronin, you'll have to google it out.
> 
> 690 III has a good construction and a well made case. Not sure of N600, but google out for reviews. IMO, stick to 3 of these choices. You're getting all that you require with CM 690 III, I hope its the same with N600 and Ronin. Not a fan of Phantom series, but that's more of a preference. Honestly, Corsair's quality has degraded over the time. Not that I am saying not to buy that case, technically its good. But inspect the case before taking it out of the store.
> 
> Another case that you should take a look at, is Antec GX700. Good case, Good design. For a 4.2k, its far too brilliant.



Yes, it's a relatively new case in the market so i can't find anyone who actually owns the Ronin, that's why i'm in a pickle.
690 III is out of my budget...
I will have a look at GX700.
Thanks!


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 21, 2014)

For cooling look for the one that accommodates big fans on the side as intake and exhausts on  the top apart from the construction or build quality ofcourse.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 21, 2014)

Corsair 400R or NZXT Phantom 410. Either one is good looking and spacious and also have good cable management features.


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 5, 2014)

Dont Go for that Go for the *Corsair Carbide Series SPEC SERIES* They are affordable and pefect designed!!


----------



## Gamer09 (Apr 15, 2014)

Go for corsair 400r, if ur budget permits 500r is a BEST choice, and corsair RMA is the best compare to many other brands, 400r or 500r(white color if poss)...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 16, 2014)

Corsair Carbide SPEC-01 -3700, Link:*www.corsair.com/en-in/carbide-series-spec-01-red-led-mid-tower-gaming-case
Corsair Carbide SPEC-02 -4200, Link:*www.corsair.com/en-in/carbide-series-spec-02-red-led-mid-tower-gaming-case
Corsair Carbide SPEC-03 -4600. Link:*www.corsair.com/en-in/carbide-series-spec-03-orange-led-mid-tower-gaming-case

All the above cases are available at primeabgb.com
Link:*www.primeabgb.com/computers/computer-cabinet-chassis.html?limit=15&manufacturer=138


----------

